# This is why we cant have nice things, A build thread



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

So I just started my modding journey. Guess ill post here so you can watch my descent to madness.

First mod: K&N SRI Painted Black








I plan on painting the cover over the turbo the same color as the intake as I have leftover engine paint.


Second Mod's: Rear diffuser and Grafxwerks Trunk overlay












Future mods: Trifecta tune on its way. Some sort of striping on the sides (maybe matte black with Cruze cut out) Tint on windows, rear factory style spoiler.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

the rear overlay looks good, im pulling my trunk garnish off and painting it to match my car and pondering either tinted lights or kandied to match my car so it looks solid blue back there


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I think the rear overlay looks amazing! I'm really glad I got it. I think it'll look even better once I debadge


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's some daylight pics of my booty atm.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good rmass!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mick said:


> Looking good rmass!


Thanks!


Heres a few pics from today!

In the morning frost









Couple after a carwash


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I really like the exhaust tips and the trim around the bumper to support it. Very clean!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

The car is beautiful.

It reminds me slightly of a mullet (and I mean this in the best possible way).

Business in the front, party in the back.

Carry on.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> The car is beautiful.
> 
> It reminds me slightly of a mullet (and I mean this in the best possible way).
> 
> ...


:signlol:


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> The car is beautiful.
> 
> It reminds me slightly of a mullet (and I mean this in the best possible way).
> 
> ...


LOL, as long as it's a he-mullet and not a she-mullet!


Might go to a few shops around here and get details on how much itd be to get some stripes on the lower side body with a cruze cutout. Thinking matte black but ill have to see some samples at what I like. Gotta be ready for the Lordstown meet in the spring with an awesome cruze 

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> LOL, as long as it's a he-mullet and not a she-mullet!
> 
> 
> Might go to a few shops around here and get details on how much itd be to get some stripes on the lower side body with a cruze cutout. Thinking matte black but ill have to see some samples at what I like. Gotta be ready for the Lordstown meet in the spring with an awesome cruze
> ...



Looks **** good. Looking to get a rear diffuser if one was to ever come out for us R/S peeps.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

You know, the exhaust cutouts kinda look like the ones on a Buick LaCrosse (the new one, not the older one that screams granny). It doesn't have the rest of the trim to make it blend in though:


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Looks **** good. Looking to get a rear diffuser if one was to ever come out for us R/S peeps.


Agreed! Love the diffuser - Us RS people need some love!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Any RS members are more than welcome to swap bumpers with me 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Planning on going this week to get a quote on getting some striping or graphics on the sides, Thinking some sort of stripe along the bottom with Cruze cutout, gonna be black. Goin for a black n blue color scheme.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Painted that silver cover black with some leftover engine paint today, didn't like how it looked with the rest of the engine. Think it looks better now.









Never got around to getting my striping planned/quoted. Sometime hopefully


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> Painted that silver cover black with some leftover engine paint today, didn't like how it looked with the rest of the engine. Think it looks better now.
> 
> View attachment 9821
> 
> ...


That's a heat shield isn't it? Did you use high temp paint? I assume so since you said engine paint.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> That's a heat shield isn't it? Did you use high temp paint? I assume so since you said engine paint.


Yup, I used the high temp engine enamel, says its good for manifolds and engine blocks so im assuming it'll be fine for the cover


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Finally got quoted for some stripes along the sides so that might be happening soon. Question though, matte black or gloss?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> Finally got quoted for some stripes along the sides so that might be happening soon. Question though, matte black or gloss?


is your car blue i think i would go with matte on a dark colored car.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's a greyish blue, I think I picked the wrong color to get striping but oh well, I'm going to see if I cant get some samples pieces to stick on and see which looks better but anyone has been here i'm open for suggestions


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Ill have you know that before I make a comment on the car (which is absolutely freaking sexy btw).... (****...) I must tell you that your avatar is pure evil. Love the exhausts... maaaaad sexy.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks! I love my avatar, i saw it and immediately added it to every site I'm on.

Unfortunately I'm not sure if i'll be modding my car anymore, I'm moving which means I'll have more bills and all those other darn responsibilities


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks great - really dig the rear diffuser, where did you buy that from? You can always return back to modding when you're ready again!


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

So the car said Cruze on it already and then you decided it was a good idea to say Cruze one more time, but with a larger sticker? WHyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. I keep saying it, this forum is hilarious.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

getblended said:


> So the car said Cruze on it already and then you decided it was a good idea to say Cruze one more time, but with a larger sticker? WHyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. I keep saying it, this forum is hilarious.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

getblended said:


> So the car said Cruze on it already and then you decided it was a good idea to say Cruze one more time, but with a larger sticker? WHyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. I keep saying it, this forum is hilarious.



Could someone just ban this guy already? He's obviously upset that anyone would dream of doing anything to their Cruze ever and has pretty much nothing but negative things to say...Seriously dude apparently you don't like how people spend their money and thats cool. But it's their money and they earned it so getting on here blasting people isn't cool. There's a difference between saying "I think that's tacky" and just being plain rude about it and condescending.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Does anybody know where he got the rear diffuser from?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

getblended said:


> So the car said Cruze on it already and then you decided it was a good idea to say Cruze one more time, but with a larger sticker? WHyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. I keep saying it, this forum is hilarious.


Not even worth the keystrokes, GFY



JstCruzn said:


> Does anybody know where he got the rear diffuser from?


I got it off of ebay from Korea


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

In case you haven't noticed, I'm back! Since I started reading CT again I got the itch to start modding my Cruze again. Plastidipped my bowtie and finally debadged my Cruze. Going to get the windows tinted and maybe plastidip the wheels.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Looks really good. How was the install on the diffuser?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Looks really good. How was the install on the diffuser?


Pretty easy depending on how squeamish you are about putting holes and screws in your bumper. I did it by myself but I'd recommend a second person to help hold it up while you drill, and don't use the cheap screws that come with it (if you get the same one as me)


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Okay good to know! I saw it on ebay and im on the verge of whether to get it or not. Love the way it looks but its kind of irreversible bc of the screws. Also does it stick out far, kind of hard to tell.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Heres a pic from the side.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Wow thats not bad at all, thanks for the pic


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Rear diffuser looks great - looking forward to see more mods.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Wow thats not bad at all, thanks for the pic


Not a problem


JstCruzn said:


> Rear diffuser looks great - looking forward to see more mods.


Thanks ! Just ordered some clear/smoked side markers so should put them on next week!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Got my side markers today! Got em for 40$ on ebay, pretty sure they're KLEARZ.









Gonna put them on once the woman brings my Cruze back, her VW Beetle with 60k miles wont start, German engineering is a beyotch. Have an appointment to get tint done on Wednesday, getting 35% all around


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

And they're on, only problem is now they make me want to tint my headlights.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Looks good man!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tint is on, 35% on all cept windshield of course


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Quick question, how good is the difuser at hiding the stock turndown tailpipe? The korean cars aparently had difrent ones in the pics for the sale.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I also wondered how this looks in person i like how the pics look of the rear diffuser on your car but wasnt sure how it holds up to close scrutiny. Im fine with my non rs 2LT but id love a little something and the fake tips ive saw just dont do it for me


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The tips look decent, it's just the stock tailpipe will tell on you in the winter time. Not really worried too much from that standpoint. I actualy thought of eventually making the tips real like the 2013 Escalades are. They are a single muffler with 2 hidden tips that float just behind the cutouts.


----------

